# Sigma announces 24mm f/1.4 Art



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 10, 2015)

http://www.dpreview.com/articles/5116211122/sigma-goes-wide-with-24mm-f1-4-dg-hsm-art-lens


----------



## Maximilian (Feb 10, 2015)

Thanks. But already a thread here:
http://www.canonrumors.com/forum/index.php?topic=25061.msg494706#msg494706


----------



## Chapman Baxter (Feb 10, 2015)

Got it. Should be in this forum room but anyway...

Mods, you can remove this thread.


----------

